
Is Uber Making NYC Rush-Hour Traffic Worse? - dnautics
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/is-uber-making-nyc-rush-hour-traffic-worse/
======
dnautics
The metric here is number of pickups. Which is flawed for several reasons: If
Ubers spend disproprotionately less time seeking rides, then the street-
vehicle use is lower even if the number of pickups is greater. Similar caveats
for distance, and also for rides which exit manhattan core quickly (e.g. to
new jersey/outer boroughs)

